# The Sneaky (And Warrantless) Way Police Are Monitoring Your Mail



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No surprise to me.....



> Your telephone and Internet traffic are not the only communications subject to warrantless surveillance. The US Postal Service (USPS) is helping intelligence, law enforcement and security agencies monitor the mail of tens of thousands of people without warrants,
> 
> The Sneaky (And Warrantless) Way Police Are Monitoring Your Mail | Off The Grid News


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Can't say I am surprised. I remember back in the day that you'd get put on a watch list if you checked out two or more "flagged" books from libraries.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesting about the mail and library books, my former government did the same (Former Soviet Union). Although I was 13 when it collapsed, I remember very obvious monitoring of pretty much everything.
Looks like your government is no better, they worry that your actions may be subversive


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I make it extra easy for them to monitor me since pretty much all my bills and personal communication is done on the net. Only paper mail I get is junk mail. Oh well.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have done some garbage pulls on suspects before without a warrant. Once it is outside the curtilege of the home it is fair game. I got huge bags of pills once and a murder weapon. I will get a warrant otherwise.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Interesting about the mail and library books, my former government did the same (Former Soviet Union). Although I was 13 when it collapsed, I remember very obvious monitoring of pretty much everything.
> Looks like your government is no better, they worry that your actions may be subversive


Unfortunate that our government has become what we went to war to stop time and again since our inception.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Unfortunate that our government has become what we went to war to stop time and again since our inception.


Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> ...they worry that your actions may be subversive


As far as I'm concerned, they should!

When governments fear the people, there is Liberty.
When people fear their governments, there is Tyranny.

Or, in the words of "V", "People should not be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people."


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they should!
> 
> When governments fear the people, there is Liberty.
> When people fear their governments, there is Tyranny.
> ...


Agreed, but we had a reason to fear our government when your most insignificant action can send a family member to a labor camp or worse, we were slowly taught to fear the government and it looks like the same conditioning is happening to US citizens, step by step...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Agreed, but we had a reason to fear our government when your most insignificant action can send a family member to a labor camp or worse, we were slowly taught to fear the government and it looks like the same conditioning is happening to US citizens, step by step...


Too true, too true...
However, the foundation of the human spirit is freedom.
Every oppressed population, at some point, stands up and says "ENOUGH".
The fear instilled by government is only a temporary inhibitor to freedom, but it cannot snuff it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Too true, too true...
> However, the foundation of the human spirit is freedom.
> Every oppressed population, at some point, stands up and says "ENOUGH".
> The fear instilled by government is only a temporary inhibitor to freedom, but it cannot snuff it.


Logically, YES.

Human beings are emotional animals, we tend to cower when beaten down instead of fight from the first punch.

(Unfortunately, I was speaking in Russian all night with 3 different relatives back home, hope you get my meaning in the previous sentence.)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It is an evil game....and it has never been more obvious to the whole world what a fake it is. That's what is a little scary. A big fraud money grab and so many other countries going right along with all of it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Agreed, but we had a reason to fear our government when your most insignificant action can send a family member to a labor camp or worse, we were slowly taught to fear the government and it looks like the same conditioning is happening to US citizens, step by step...


It is soooo stalin. These street thugs writing letters "oh great obama/stalin! Save us from these ****** camps!" And obama the very one signing them in day by day.
We were all taught in school never to let such happen again - then they started teaching stupidity and conformity.
I think of the geese from animal farm.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mihail Gorbachev continued harassment/torture/murder of citizens (I know, Americans think he's a saint) and Stalin wasn't the first who started it, Vladimir Lenin was a good student of Marx and Engels.

OK I don't want to hijack this thread, stories like this make me angry because my family fully experienced the end result of such surveillance, this is why I have relatives stuck in every former Soviet Republic and a few in Mongolia and China. My Canadian friends are actually surprised why I dare to have Libertarian views.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Unfortunate that our government has become what we went to war to stop time and again since our inception.


Our Founding Fathers would have been shooting by now.
"The tree of Liberty must be refreshed from time to time by the blood of patriots and tyrants" Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Mihail Gorbachev continued harassment/torture/murder of citizens (I know, Americans think he's a saint) and Stalin wasn't the first who started it, Vladimir Lenin was a good student of Marx and Engels.
> 
> OK I don't want to hijack this thread, stories like this make me angry because my family fully experienced the end result of such surveillance, this is why I have relatives stuck in every former Soviet Republic and a few in Mongolia and China. My Canadian friends are actually surprised why I dare to have Libertarian views.


Actually, people were fooled by gorby. "People are born, people suffer and people die" has a whole other ring to it ~
I have been saying that they will put a woman in next and the slaughter will be on. If oby will even give it up....I can see ***-n-drag barricaded up in the white house, calling on Islamic state to save them...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Ironic, isn't it?


History has tendency to repeat itself.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Interesting about the mail and library books, my former government did the same (Former Soviet Union). Although I was 13 when it collapsed, I remember very obvious monitoring of pretty much everything.
> Looks like your government is no better, they worry that your actions may be subversive





Prepared One said:


> Unfortunate that our government has become what we went to war to stop time and again since our inception.


"I once said, 'We will bury you,' and I got into trouble with it. Of course we will not bury you with a shovel. Your own working class will bury you,"
Nikita Khrushchev, in Yugoslavia, August 24, 1963


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Forget all this net stuff, time to go back to pony express, takes longer, but, opens a new venue to communications. Call it private mail, or whatever, they'll not stop folks from discussing ideas! Seems like we're going back in time instead of forward, old school was always best anyhoo. jmho


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> History has tendency to repeat itself.


History has tendency to repeat itself.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> History has tendency to repeat itself.


Are you reminding me I forgot the "a" in that sentence? or are we agreeing?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Another one for the Supremes to decide. Why does congress pass such laws when they know the high court will strike it down. Or should strike it down. This all costs money out of mine and your pocket. Trivial B.S.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The republic of America was begun because of high taxation without a voice in how it was spent. That tax that started a war was 3% on tea.
We Americans pay over 50% of our income in taxes (most are hidden or so segregated out that we don't notice). We do not have our liberty, or our rights that are supposed to be PROTECTED by the governments that are in place because the governments say they want to protect us. Thomas Jefferson said that this country was founded to ensure the rights of mankind - Life, Liberty, Property and the right to defend them all. Our lives are taxed, our liberty is gone and our property is taxed and they are trying very hard to disarm us so we have no defense when they finally come to take it all away.

Am I a danger to the USA? NO! I am a danger to the unlawful actions of a corrupt government that is not doing the most important job they were given. THAT job was to protect our liberty and rights.


----------

